# Looks Like I'm Heading Back Home... NH & Mass Master Exam Prep



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok so as some of you know I'm originally from Massachusetts. I once had a Mass Journeyman's, Maine Masters, and NH Masters. In 2008 I ended up in Texas through the Army, and have gotten a TX Masters in 2011. Since then been running my business here in a slightly over saturated market. Now my wife wants to move back home, and I'm willing to do that, but I'm not closing my business, just moving markets. So NH & Maine say I have to retest, but I don't need Maine, and if and when I do apparently now those two states reciprocate with each other. This leads me to testing for the New Hampshire one. Mass will give me my Journeyman's after completing two continuing ed courses, but will need a Masters, because my business is a LLC. I'm looking for advise on how to prep for these two state exams while in TX. Apparently I may be able to test for NH while still in TX. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Ok so as some of you know I'm originally from Massachusetts. I once had a Mass Journeyman's, Maine Masters, and NH Masters. In 2008 I ended up in Texas through the Army, and have gotten a TX Masters in 2011. Since then been running my business here in a slightly over saturated market. Now my wife wants to move back home, and I'm willing to do that, but I'm not closing my business, just moving markets. So NH & Maine say I have to retest, but I don't need Maine, and if and when I do apparently now those two states reciprocate with each other. This leads me to testing for the New Hampshire one. Mass will give me my Journeyman's after completing two continuing ed courses, but will need a Masters, because my business is a LLC. I'm looking for advise on how to prep for these two state exams while in TX. Apparently I may be able to test for NH while still in TX. Any advise would be appreciated.


I'm surprised Ma is allowing you to just take 2 classes, they are moving on to session 7 now. Any fines?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm surprised Ma is allowing you to just take 2 classes, they are moving on to session 7 now. Any fines? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Nope must be a military thing. Since it expired during service... Not gonna argue with them


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Nope must be a military thing. Since it expired during service... Not gonna argue with them


l

LOL, you got that right.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> l LOL, you got that right. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Welcome back!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks when did you test for your MA license?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Thanks when did you test for your MA license?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think 99/2000, got my master in Ma and RI in 06
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Started plumbing about 1990

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Started plumbing about 1990 Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


K so you probably tested like me. One test every 6 months. Takes 8 weeks to get results. I was hoping the updated like NH with computerized. That's why I asked, but doesn't sound like any of your testing was recent.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone have any online study program suggestions?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> K so you probably tested like me. One test every 6 months. Takes 8 weeks to get results. I was hoping the updated like NH with computerized. That's why I asked, but doesn't sound like any of your testing was recent.


All computerized now in Ma, not sure about NH

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

MA and NH are computerized now. MA has multiple test sites around the state. I actually took my NH exam in Woburn MA.

Another thing you should look into is NH now has a separate gas license. Not sure on the testing requirements because I got grandfathered in but they ended that.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Ok so as some of you know I'm originally from Massachusetts. I once had a Mass Journeyman's, Maine Masters, and NH Masters. In 2008 I ended up in Texas through the Army, and have gotten a TX Masters in 2011. Since then been running my business here in a slightly over saturated market. Now my wife wants to move back home, and I'm willing to do that, but I'm not closing my business, just moving markets. So NH & Maine say I have to retest, but I don't need Maine, and if and when I do apparently now those two states reciprocate with each other. This leads me to testing for the New Hampshire one. Mass will give me my Journeyman's after completing two continuing ed courses, but will need a Masters, because my business is a LLC. I'm looking for advise on how to prep for these two state exams while in TX. Apparently I may be able to test for NH while still in TX. Any advise would be appreciated.


Maine and NH no longer reciprocate. NH IPC, Maine UPC. go to the International Code Council website they have some prep materials. The NH Master plumber test is a Joke IMO.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Plumbdog said:


> Maine and NH no longer reciprocate. NH IPC, Maine UPC. go to the International Code Council website they have some prep materials. The NH Master plumber test is a Joke IMO.


I knew they were on different codes, but the site said they did. I know prior to 2008 they didn't either. Guess they gotta fix that site. Anyone use this?

http://www.tests.com/Master-Plumber-Practice-Exam


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to hear you're making it back to the civilized world...:laughing:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. I like Texas. Certainly like the weather better, but the code enforcement is weaker here, and this market is slightly over saturated. Can't take a vacation to see family as a one man shop, so relocating the business is kinda like trying to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Good to hear you're making it back to the civilized world...:laughing:


Hey. Lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Then nh gas test is stupid simple. Took an eight week course from jack valencourt in manchester nh a little while back and had all my ojt all ready. Mass i hear is a ***** but if u have the mass i hear main and nh and vt all reciprocate to that but not the othet way around


----------

